# HP Vivera ink printers



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*HP is trying to give Epson a run for their money with Pigment inks. here is a list of all the printers that HP has that use Pigment inks Vivera Inks is there name for them. * 


*Deskjet printers*








*Deskjet Mobile 400 series: *450,460c, 460cb, 460wbt, 460wf
*Deskjet 900 series: *920c, 930c ,932c,935c, 940c, 950c, 952c, 960,
970, 990, 995c
*Deskjet 1200 series: *1220
*Deskjet 3800 series: *3820 
*Deskjet 4100 series:* 4160
*Deskjet 5000 series: *5150, 5440, 5550, 5650, 5740, 5850, 5940
*Deskjet 6000 series: *6122, 6127, 6540, 6540dt, 6840, 6840dt, 
6940, 6940dt, 6980, 6980dt, 
*Deskjet 9000 series:* 9300, 9650, 9670, 9680, 9800, 9800d







*Photosmart printers*








*Photosmart 1000 series: *p1000/1000, p1000xi/1000xi, p1100p1100xi, 1155, 1215, 1218, 1315
*Photosmart 5000 series:* 5069D, 5160D
*Photosmart 7000 series: *7150, 7160D, 7260, 7350, 7360D, 7450, 7550, 7660, 7755, 7760, 7960
*Photosmart 8000 series: *8050, 8150,8250,8350B Pro, 8450, 8750 Pro
*Photosmart 9000 series:* 9180B Pro
*Photosmart Compact: *100, 130, 145, 230, 230v, 230xi, 245, 325, 335, 375, 375B, 385, 425 Portable Photo Studio, 475, 616A, 716A
*Photosmart All-in-Ones:* 2575, 2610, 2710, 3210, 3310, 3180C, 4180C, 5180C, 6180C, 7180C







*Multifunction and All-in-One printers*








*Officejet All-in-Ones:* 4215, 4315, 5110, 5505, 5510, 5610, 6110, 6210, 6310, 7210, 7310, 7410
*Officejet g series:* g55, g85, g95 
*Officejet k series:* k60, k80
*Officejet v series:* v40
*Officejet Pro K:* K550, K550dtn, K50dtwn
*PSCs (printer, scanner, copier):* 750, 950, 1110, 1209, 1210, 1311, 1315, 1350 1507, 1510, 1600, 1610, 2110, 2175, 2210,2350, 2355
2410, 2510
*Photosmart All-in-Ones:* 2575, 2610, 2710, 3210, 3310, 3180C, 4180C, 5180C, 6180C, 7180C


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Is this a new ink? I have a couple of HP printers (a Deskjet 9800, and a PCS 1610), and have done a good deal of research on the inks.

While HP does make a color pigment ink, the last time I checked, they did not make a tri-color cartridge with pigment ink. The black cartridge that is paired with the tri-color is however, pigment. And yes, these are their Vivera inks.

The 2 printers I have take 1 black, and 1 tri-color cartridge. If they have in fact, changed their tri-color cartridge to a pigment ink, that would be great!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

deChez said:


> Is this a new ink? I have a couple of HP printers (a Deskjet 9800, and a PCS 1610), and have done a good deal of research on the inks.
> 
> While HP does make a color pigment ink, the last time I checked, they did not make a tri-color cartridge with pigment ink. The black cartridge that is paired with the tri-color is however, pigment. And yes, these are their Vivera inks.
> 
> The 2 printers I have take 1 black, and 1 tri-color cartridge. If they have in fact, changed their tri-color cartridge to a pigment ink, that would be great!


 Some printers that use tri color dye cartridges with a single color black vivera ink. A lot use the individual vivera cartridges (Like epson) now. Your are right I don't think they have a tri-color vivera ink cartridge. I see they are making a lot of new printers with the individual color cartridges. Lou


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I believe that the ONLY HP Printers that use the individual color cartridges containing pigment ink are:

Photosmart Pro B8850
Photosmart Pro B9180

HP Design Jet Z6100 (both 40" & 60")
HP Design Jet Z6100PS (both 40" & 60")

All of their other printers use 1 black (pigment) and 1 tri-color (dye) cartridge.

By the way...the wording on their site does not make this immediately clear. You have to dig pretty deep to find this info. It's pretty misleading, if you ask me.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

deChez said:


> I believe that the ONLY HP Printers that use the individual color cartridges containing pigment ink are:
> 
> Photosmart Pro B8850
> Photosmart Pro B9180
> ...


 I have a c6280 all in one with the individual color vivera cartridges. I think you are correct about the wording. I think this is why Kelly and I are having a debate about it. One of the reason why professional photo people do not like pigment inks is they they tend to be darker when dried.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

badalou said:


> I have a c6280 all in one with the individual color vivera cartridges. I think you are correct about the wording. I think this is why Kelly and I are having a debate about it. One of the reason why professional photo people do not like pigment inks is they they tend to be darker when dried.


I did not see the C6280 listed...it's possible that they don't make it anymore. The no longer make the Deskjet 9800 that I own...which is a shame because it was the lowest priced large format printer available.

In any event, I think that we can safely say that if the HP printer uses 1 black, and 1 tri-color cartridge, the color ink is dye. If however, it uses the individual color cartridges, then the ink is pigment.

I find it curious that HP chooses the photo printers to use pigment ink. I too always thought that dye ink was a much better choice for photos. I was under the impression that photos printed with dye ink "lasted longer".

Go figure.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

deChez said:


> I did not see the C6280 listed...it's possible that they don't make it anymore.
> 
> In any event, I think that we can safely say that if the HP printer uses 1 black, and 1 tri-color cartridge, the color ink is dye. If however, it uses the individual color cartridges, then the ink is pigment.
> 
> ...


actually it one of the new units and replaced the 6180. I don't know when the list was made that I posted but it is on their site.Pigment inks last longer. Photo people like dye inks because they are easier to manipulate in their work.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Badalou said:


> *HP is trying to give Epson a run for their money with Pigment inks. here is a list of all the printers that HP has that use Pigment inks Vivera Inks is there name for them*.


To be very clear:

*Not ALL Vivera inks are pigment*. Some are DYE Based, some are pigment. 

Please see the link lower in the post to look up the ink carts at the HP website to discover if the HP Vivera ink is dye or pigment based. 



deChez said:


> I believe that the ONLY HP Printers that use the individual color cartridges containing pigment ink are:
> 
> Photosmart Pro B8850
> Photosmart Pro B9180
> ...


Hey Michele, I remember looking around back then, in April. There wasn't much out there on the inks.  I was always glad you went ahead and dug in. Thank you so much for that.  

I went to HP's website, and there was alot more info on all the inks these days.

*HP has a great page on inks that will list if the Vivera Ink cart is Dye Based or Pigment based. Here is a link:*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t64394.html#post381820






deChez said:


> _I did not see the C6280 listed...it's possible that they don't make it anymore._


I saw this at HP when I was over there earlier tonight. Not sure if you are still looking for it: 
http://h71016.www7.hp.com/dstore/Mi...d=2911&BaseId=23666&oi=E9CED&BEID=19701&SBLID


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

That's a good resource link for anyone who has, or is thinking of getting an HP printer.

I guess it would just be too easy for them to call their dye based inks Vivera, and call their pigment based inks something else!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Newbie to printing here...

So did the majority of HP inks used to be dye inks?

I just checked my two printers: 

Printer 1 uses HP 56 (black-pigment) 57 (tri color-dye). The 57+ is labeled Vivera but it still says Dye ink. Do I need to pay the extra money for the plus or can I use my regular 57 tri color cart?

Printer 2 uses HP 88 Carts. The black is pigment, but the others are all dye. When I bought the printer, it came with all 88 Vivera inks. I don't see them listed on the HP site, and actually I don't see them on any store websites anymore either. So I'm not sure if they discontinued them or not, so I'm not sure if the 88 color carts were pigment or dye. 

I'll guess I'll have to call HP and get the scoop. 

And now I don't know why I typed all this, I guess I don't have a real question, but I typed it so I'm darn sure going to hit "post".


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

EXTouch said:


> Newbie to printing here...
> 
> So did the majority of HP inks used to be dye inks?
> 
> ...


Hi Jacquie,

Did you click my link? Your 88's are listed in there. Here is a link to them for you:
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF17a/A10-12771-64199-69422-69422-1099918.html

On this page, you will see the category "model" with the ink carts listed. If you click on the color ink you want to check, you will see pigment bases or dye based in the description. Your black is pigment and colors dye. 



PS:
Just to be sure everyone is aware of this:
NOT ALL Vivera are pigment. In fact, Most are DYE. 

Checking in the link I provided in this thread is the best way to find out since the information comes directly from the manufacturer, HP.

Have a great day.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> Did you click my link? Your 88's are listed in there. Here is a link to them for you:
> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF17a/A10-12771-64199-69422-69422-1099918.html
> ...


I sure did click your link, it was very helpful. That's how I found out about the inks I have. 

But the printer that takes the 88's, CAME with Vivera inks. When I went to restock, I can't find Vivera. I googled hp 88 Vivera, and most places that "say" they have it, when I get to the actual product page, it's no longer Vivera. So that's why I wondered if they discontinued it.

Glad to know most are dye...I'm just gonna get an Epson. lol.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, Jaquie, I think I am and was a little confused on what you were looking for. If you're going to get an Epson, all's well that ends well. 

Not sure if you saw any of the threads that float around here, but the Epson store (epson.com) sells some great printers in the clearance and refurb section. I've picked up a few of them. With the refurb's, the ink and printer is cheaper then the ink itself at a retail store. Then I toss the printer into storage. Haha, well, best wishes to you. Have a nice day.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Have anyone figured out if HP did away with the Vivera inks? I have an HP Officejet Pro L7680 and with the last purchase of ink the boxes stated Vivera. I have have three previous hp printers and never knew that vivera inks were pigment inks. I purchase ink in bulk so I have not had to purchase ink in such a long time. When I read this thread I decided to use the HP for inkjet transfers. I have to say they are not as good as my Epson. I recently went to office Depot and Staples and now the HP 88 ink no longer says vivera. Is it still pigment? Did HP give up and go back to dye inks?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, Katrina, I don't know if HP has gone back and forth between pigment and dye Vivera, but the name Vivera does not automatically mean that they are pigment inks. 

Vivera is a line of HP inks, but some Viveras are pigment, and some Viveras are dye ink. 

Jaquie also uses the 88 carts, and she is having some issues with them, too. Maybe HP will have some sort of newletter type of update on their site the carts, or maybe you could call HP to find out if they are phasing out the 88 carts. (?) That doesn't make any real sense, bc of stranding printer owners without carts to use, unless another cart can sub in there.

The 88 carts are all Vivera, but only the black is vivera pigment ink, the color Vivera carts are vivera dye ink. I think Michele has success with her HP inks, but it could be why you like the Epson better, if your Epson uses pigment inks. 

I'm not sure if I understand your post any better than Jaquie's  - but I hope this helps somehow.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Katrina, I have the HP OfficeJet 7780, so it looks like we're in the same boat. If I find out anything else about the Vivera's, I'll be sure to let you know. 

Kelly, thanks for all your input (I understand Katrina's post, it must be an HP thing ). Yeah, alls well that ends well. I've been on the Epson site all afternoon, lol. I still love my HP Printers. But Epson seems takes the guess work out of the inks.


----------



## VictorianEnnui (May 17, 2009)

What an interesting discussion! It had never occurred to me that i might have pigment based ink at all on my regular printer. It made me go look at my HP c4480. The black is pigment, the color is dye on both Vivera and regular carts.

So now I am wondering, do they or will they (or someone else) make the tri-color cart for pigment ink?

Thank you for the link BTW, what fun to find out! hehe, i am such a n00b.

mahalo,
Beck


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

VictorianEnnui said:


> So now I am wondering, do they or will they (or someone else) make the tri-color cart for pigment ink?


Hi Beck, 

Well, I guess one thing you can do is look at the HP site. Alot of sites like that do a good job informing folks of what direction they are going, or what is just released and available on the market.

HP does have at least one model, it may be two models, that do use pigment ink all thru from black to colors. Those printers were still rather pricey last year, but if price is not an issue, that is available.

If you are interested in still using your printer, and wondering if there is 3rd party pigment ink out there somewhere, I would just google your printer number and:
pigment ink
or refill cartridges
or bulk ink
or generic ink 
or compatable pigment ink

things like that to see if any returns come around. Usually 3rd party ink suppliers are pretty high on the return when I google my own printer model numbers and "generic pigment ink" to price shop. 



> Thank you for the link BTW, what fun to find out! hehe, i am such a n00b.
> 
> mahalo,
> Beck


You're welcome. I am glad the link is helping someone. These Vivera inks were misunderstood for too long, and shrouded in mystery and Q's. Finally, with that page on HP, the mystery is solved. Enjoy, and mahalo. Welcome to the forum. 

Kelly =)


----------

